# The "Guardian Angels"



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Likely that most who were big-city dwellers way back when, will recall hearing a lot about them. Their founder and leader was Curtis Sliwa. 

*"Curtis Sliwa* (born March 26, 1954) is an American anti-crime activist, founder and CEO of the Guardian Angels, and radio talk show host and media personality. In May 1977, Sliwa created the "Magnificent 13", a group dedicated to combating violence and crime on the New York City Subway. [SUP][5][/SUP] At the time, the city was experiencing a crime wave. The Magnificent 13 grew and was renamed the Guardian Angels in 1979. The group's actions drew strong reactions, both positive and negative,[SUP][6][/SUP] from the police, public officials, residents and the media. Throughout the early 1980s the group's distinctive uniform, a military type red beret and white insignia T-shirt, became recognizable as the group grew and courted media attention. In 1992, Sliwa received the prestigious Courage of Conscience Award from the Peace Abbey at the John F. Kennedy Library in Boston."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curtis_Sliwa

Some claimed they were guilty of Vigilanteism, interfering with police abilities to protect. Fol;ks victimized by crime welcomed their presence. I never formed a solid personal opinion either way, but still prescribe to the belief that "when seconds count, a policeman is only minutes away".   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

No, not vigilantism; Curt and his folks visited my martial arts school a few times and I got to meet them all. Good people, all, and I think they helped stem more crime at the time than mess things up (I was living in lower Manhattan at the time and can attest that crime there was pretty bad). 

They got very political after a while, though, and the in-fighting started ... and his personal life got a bit messed-up at a few points.


----------



## imp (Sep 13, 2015)

The concept was good, and I believe they did do good, until, as you say, problems developed.   imp


----------

